# Cant hook handle



## Aaron Robichaux (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a very old cant hook that I recently broke the handle. All the wooden replacement handles that I can find are 2-1/2" I need one that is 2-3/4". Does anyone know where I can get one that size or have one custom made?


----------



## pantelis (Apr 12, 2015)

Aaron Robichaux said:


> I have a very old cant hook that I recently broke the handle. All the wooden replacement handles that I can find are 2-1/2" I need one that is 2-3/4". Does anyone know where I can get one that size or have one custom made?


take a good piece of wood , a rasp , and make it , so simple


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow, this is old. Did you ever find one? Try "House Handles". If they don't list the one you need, call and ask, Joe.


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Nov 25, 2015)

Get a hickory or ash or white oak log, ax it to larger than needed (3.5" or so) throw it on a lathe, if that doesn't work send me the cant hook.


----------

